# Did you get burnt by the Income Trust tax grab?



## slacker (Mar 8, 2010)

What are the chances that they will do something similar to how dividends and capital gains are taxed?


----------



## kcowan (Jul 1, 2010)

Well there will always be changes to the income tax rules. However, the current thrust is to make Canadians save more, i.e. TFSA and expanded DC plans. So I would not worry about any unexpected changes. The uplift in the dividend tax credit will be reduced to zero and corporate taxes get reduced. This will help seniors and OAS recipients.


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

It wasn't that long ago that capital gains inclusion rate was 100%. So, yes, it is definitely within the realm of possibility that taxes on investments might go up. However, I think it is a low probability event over the next few years. As Keith notes, the trend is lower taxes, so we should be fine for a while.


----------



## Eclectic12 (Oct 20, 2010)

CanadianCapitalist said:


> It wasn't that long ago that capital gains inclusion rate was 100%. So, yes, it is definitely within the realm of possibility that taxes on investments might go up. However, I think it is a low probability event over the next few years. As Keith notes, the trend is lower taxes, so we should be fine for a while.


For those with long memories, it was a bit longer but still fairly recent when there was no capital gains tax.

http://www.cbc.ca/news/business/story/2000/10/18/capgains001018.html


Too bad I wasn't paying attention at the time!


Cheers


----------

